# Investment properties



## blkflm6888 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello, Im 28 looking at purchasing a investment property in phuket maybe jomtien (last resort). Reason for purchase is build passive streams. I understand overseas rentals are lucky to get 3-5% ROI. I know I will live as an expat one day. Looking for advice, recommendations, lessons learned, or anything you have on the subject, thank-you.

Sent from my SCV32 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

If you are buying anything off plan , then don't , too many traps to fall into , not unless you are an expert !! , Main thing about investment property, is buy cheap, never pay full price , wait for the right deal to come , there's always someone in trouble, that has to sell lower than market price. Now that's just the start , location ! Maintenance fee per month, cleaners fee per month , advertising fee per month , who do you want , holiday people , more income , or 1 year rent , lower income . Please don't give you property to an agency as you will always get ripped off , believe me. So investment property you have to do it yourself , keep your finger on the pulse and it does pay off , hope this helps


----------



## blkflm6888 (Dec 18, 2016)

Great advice. I read all the horror stories on off plan. Is the pre-construction and off plan the same I noticed alot of interchangeable articles? Any suggestions on where to keep my eye on the market?

Sent from my SCV32 using Tapatalk


----------

